# Closer look at the Deere 3010 and New Holland 492



## weimedog (Jun 18, 2016)

I "Typo'ed" 692 in the video and its a 492 Haybine...


----------



## amberg (Jun 19, 2016)

weimedog said:


> I "Typo'ed" 692 in the video and its a 492 Haybine...




Love your videos, I had a 63 model 3010 diesel until about 1986, traded it off on a cab ford 4000, With a blade on the front, Worked super in the deep snow back then.


----------

